

State Changes Are Essential to Reliability; Functional Programming Is an Abomination - bct
http://rebelscience.blogspot.com/2007/09/functional-programming-is-worse-than.html

======
dougp
This guy for some reason hates our current model of computing. He thinks that
it can never be effectively parrallelized because our traditional languages
dont do it very well. Now functional programming languages like Haskell start
showing tremendous promise for parrallel programming so he attacks them for
proving him wrong. And he really hates turing machines.

------
bct
I'm submitting this because it's entertaining, not because I think it's
informative or insightful. The guy's a kook.

